# New Arrivals!



## MissMia (May 9, 2008)

These guys landed in my tree about an hour ago! I hope they move on later today. :meh:







EDIT

Here is the tree


----------



## saltface (May 9, 2008)

Brave shot!
Does that branch terminate in a stump? It looks odd.


----------



## Antarctican (May 9, 2008)

OMG, are they wasps?


----------



## Rachelsne (May 9, 2008)

what are they?

They look scary!


----------



## MissMia (May 9, 2008)

They are african bees!!!  The branch they are on is growing down from the trunk of the tree. I shot that thru the window of our guest room.

I have a bee removal service on call if they should decide to stay. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they are just resting and move on.


----------



## Antarctican (May 9, 2008)

Oh my, you definitely don't want those hanging around! Let us know if they move on.


----------



## Rachelsne (May 9, 2008)

African Bees, are hey the type that keep swarming people in florida?


----------



## MissMia (May 9, 2008)

Yes - they have done the same thing here in Phoenix too.


----------



## Rachelsne (May 9, 2008)

yikes! lock all your doors and windows, and  call the bee man!


----------



## MissMia (May 9, 2008)

They just flew away!!!! I'm so happy I didn't have to spend a couple hundred dollars to have them removed. :mrgreen:


----------



## kundalini (May 9, 2008)

OH MY!!!

Good thing you shot from a safe position.  Nasty lil fokkers.  Phew!, glad for you they decided to go elsewhere.

Cool tree you got there.


----------



## platano (May 9, 2008)

I would of grabbed "RAID" and sprayed them.. but thats just me..    dont want them near my son at all.   but COOL PIC


----------



## MissMia (May 9, 2008)

platano said:


> I would of grabbed "RAID" and sprayed them.. but thats just me..  dont want them near my son at all. but COOL PIC


 
My husband wanted to blast them with a shotgun! Fortunately they left before he got home from work


----------



## kundalini (May 9, 2008)

Raid or a shotgun would only piss them off.


----------



## MissMia (May 9, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Raid or a shotgun would only piss them off.


 
I know and I'm pretty sure he was joking about the shotgun. He did have me call to have them removed.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 9, 2008)

I am TERRIFIED of bees.  I would have freaked.  Glad they let on their own. ew.


----------



## theadamsociety (May 9, 2008)

Ummm... run.

Great shot through glass.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 10, 2008)

You did a great job of capturing the anxiety and fear aspect of the photo.  My heart is racing just looking at them!

Are they the same thing as killer bees?  If so, I've heard that if you try and spray them, and don't kill them, they'll remember you, and sting you later.  Maybe that's an urban legend, though.  Either way, I'm glad we don't have them here in Arkansas!


----------



## Valethar (May 16, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> Are they the same thing as killer bees?



If I remember correctly, yes. They are far more aggressive than the native honeybees here in the states, and will attack without much of a warning.

The problem with them is that they *ARE* so aggressive, and severely territorial as well. A big problem with them is that they kill off the native bees and take over the area.

Definitely not on my list of good neighbors.


----------



## topak (Sep 17, 2008)

*Bees are really helpful especially in process of pollination. They can help plants to propagate through their exposure to flowers. But an irritated bee is a different scenario. It can hurt humans through its sting. Bees making honey is good, but bees chasing human is different. Beeware!*

*_____________*
http://www.keithsbeeservice.com/


----------



## spiffybeth (Sep 24, 2008)

a brilliant first post!!!! :lmao:


----------

